# How accurate are you



## Melchior

​
*Doing 10 shots at 10 meter (33ft) at a 10cm (4") plate, how often will you hit on average?*

1-34515.63%43311.46%53110.76%63913.54%75318.40%84615.97%9227.64%10196.60%


----------



## Melchior

YWhen I started to search for other slingshooter on the internet (about 12 years ago), it seemed a great challenge to hit a soda can at 10 yards. But the times changed. Better slingshots with flat bands, better shooting techniques etc. pushed the limit further and further.

2 years ago, I used to say that a person who hits a 4" (10cm) plate on 10 meters (33ft) 5 out of ten times is a competent shooter, and above average. Today, I am not sure if this still the case. So, I'd like your opinion..how often do you think you will hit the plate with 10 shots? On an average day, no single lucky series!

Please answer the poll without posting your score below. Don't turn this into a bragging thread, as this will raise the accuracy claims into the sky! And please be honest, the poll is anonymous


----------



## Gwilym

I think you might get more honest answers if you made it anonymous as then people wouldn't be worried about either appearing terrible or appearing like they are bragging


----------



## kobe23

I seriously believe it's the way the new found elastics that improved the accuracy.

Back in the days i bought this kind from the village and get no accuracy. Just had one sent over last week, still no accuracy.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/slingshot-catapult-bush-craft-camping-/110680025330?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item19c50b28f2

Few months back, I've been playing with chains and flats on naturals, learnt to hit my target with consistency.

I believe the rectangular elastic needs some different skill to shoot with, because of the 3 test fire shots I tried, 1 shot flat, 1 bounced awkwardly and another fork hit.


----------



## shot in the foot

I said 9 out of 10 cos theres aways a chance of missing one, jeff


----------



## jskeen

Yeah! I'm the first to vote myself in the 1-3 category  If I hit a soda can at 33 feet 4 times out of 10, I would have to consider it a lucky run. I measure my groups in minute-of-barn!

But, I am getting better (slowly). I think I'm better at making them than shooting with them.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Agreed Melchior !!!

After many, many years of shooting primarily with instinctual "flip style" I can say that for me it really depends on the day (sometimes hour by hour). I've never really been a great athlete at anything so I'm sure that has something to do with it, yet I've always been drawn to the more difficult ways of doing things like primitive archery and flip style slingshots.

IMHO nothing beats shooting horizontal (gangsta style) for repeated target shooting for the average person...... absolutely nothing!!! If one can get a distance figured out, settle themselves and make good repetitive shots the accuracy possible can be astounding as evidenced by many on this forum. However, instinctual shooting is frankly a more haphazard way of shooting that has it's own benefits and excitement...Using Instinctual "Flip Style" I can also say that when one is practiced up, and "on" they will also be accurate in a way that seems effortless, natural and almost mystical. When the shot connects this way, be it on a target, a can, or a rabbit it is often a thing of beauty and grace! 
Both have their place, I shoot both, though I often favor the challenge of instinct.


----------



## Melchior

Ok, thanks for answering the poll! It seems that the "average Joe" hits about 7/10 times.


----------



## pelleteer

I voted 6 out of 10. That would be sort of an average between times I shoot exclusilvely with one catty and times I switch between various catties. In other words, if I stick with one catty for a week or more, I get to where I can hit a 4" target at 10m probably 8 (possibly 9 on a good day) times out of ten, but if I shoot a different catty each day of the week, I'll be lucky to hit it 3 or 4 out of 10 with any given catty. If I could stick with one or two catties forever, I figure I'd become pretty deadly with them, but there are so many cool designs to experiment with that I just can't limit myself that way.


----------



## harpersgrace

I can hit the broad side of a barn 10 out of 10 does that count?


----------



## PandaMan

jskeen said:


> Yeah! I'm the first to vote myself in the 1-3 category  If I hit a soda can at 33 feet 4 times out of 10, I would have to consider it a lucky run. I measure my groups in minute-of-barn!
> 
> But, I am getting better (slowly). I think I'm better at making them than shooting with them.


I voted that, only because there is nothing below







. I'm actually serious... 5 yards is my maximum at the moment


----------



## Chugosh

I get all excited to hit twice in a row, but then I have terrible chaotic technique.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I can hit something on Earth 10/10 shots to 700+ feet so I'm happy


----------



## pelleteer

slingshot_sniper said:


> I can hit something on Earth 10/10 shots to 700+ feet so I'm happy


----------



## SuwaneeRick

Ok, I voted honestly, and I honestly don't like my vote, but "it is what it is."









I'm still so new to slingshots that I can't let myself get caught up in the accuracy competition. I was quickly growing very disinterested in shooting until I took down the "official targets", and just started shooting at fun things, like my old grill, or aluminum cans on a string. The grill is without a doubt the most fun thing to shoot at ever. It makes such a satisfying "CLANG!", and has the added bonus of never knowing which direction the marble to going to ricochet at.









Video here.


----------



## slingshotvibe

to be honest i thnk on a good day ill would hit a 10/10 bad day 7/10


----------



## Bob Fionda

For me depends on the day, usually when I'm relaxed I can take 8/10 shoot easily, but if I'm a bit nervous it goes down to 4.


----------



## SlingGal

For me, it depends on whether or not I'm actually aware when my posture and draw form "feels" right and aligned. If I'm let things fall into place before release (instead of thinking "I HAVE to hit the target") I can probably hit 3 out of 10. I don't consider myself good or accurate at all....very much a newbie, and the practice is addicting!!


----------



## dgui

Well I hit 100 percent of the time every time im shooting a can any can at 10 feet, really.


----------



## Flatband

I'm with you on that Darrell! Flatband


----------



## justplainduke

I shoot standard playing cards which are 3x4 inch and lately I average 8 out of ten maybe better if I have a couple of hundred shot session. It usually gets better as the session continues. Then when I see a dramatic decline In accuracy I hang it up for the night.


----------



## dgui

justplainduke said:


> I shoot standard playing cards which are 3x4 inch and lately I average 8 out of ten maybe better if I have a couple of hundred shot session. It usually gets better as the session continues. Then when I see a dramatic decline In accuracy I hang it up for the night.


I think I will try shooting some cards .


----------



## philly

Cans are pretty routine for me now at ten meters, my new target is a tennis ball sliced like an orange hung by a string at 10 meters. Challanging target, about 2 12" Diameter. yesterday I went 36/50 with 3/8" steel. Next step is a 1" golf wiffle ball at 10 meters once I can do 90% on the tennis ball. I actually started with the wiffle golf ball and was doing 30 to 45% so decided to move up in size till I get more consistant. Practice, Practice, Practice.
Philly


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I can usually hit inside my catchbox. LOL

Henry


----------



## SuwaneeRick

I can hit a gallon jug of water at 25 feet, most of the time. It's my new favorite target.


----------



## josephlys

The lighter the bands the more accurately you can shoot thou'.


----------



## philly

josephlys said:


> The lighter the bands the more accurately you can shoot thou'.


True to a certain extent, they need to be fast enough to reach the target with a flat trajectory. But, you are right in that very heavy bands are harder to get the same accuracy with for MOST people. There exceptions.
Philly


----------



## flippinout

I am an exception on the light band theory. i shoot best with a heavier pull, as i find it helps my release remain more consistent. Not necessarily hunting weight bands, but in the 15-18# range.

However, I think light bands make one a better shooter overall, as it requires more finesse in the release and elevation judgement.


----------



## philly

flippinout said:


> I am an exception on the light band theory. i shoot best with a heavier pull, as i find it helps my release remain more consistent. Not necessarily hunting weight bands, but in the 15-18# range.
> 
> However, I think light bands make one a better shooter overall, as it requires more finesse in the release and elevation judgement.


Nathan, what cut do you prefer for all around shooting? I am currently using .030 latex 1"x3/4" by6 1/2" working length. I have no idea what the draw weight is but releases clean and shoots flat to 25 yards.
Philly


----------



## flippinout

I mostly shooting thera gold 8.5" working length, double layer 3/4"x9/16". I shoot 1/2" steel and .44 lead. Flat and hard shooting!


----------



## spanky

I can hit the back door 10 out of 10,Mind you im sat on the latch.







.


----------



## notchent

I've only been shooting a couple months, but I'm working on my technique diligently. With my BB plinker and small chinese slingshot I can get 9/10 after getting warmed up (that amount of time changes dramatically on different days). If I change slingshots in the middle of a practice, everything falls apart.


----------



## M.J

flippinout said:


> I am an exception on the light band theory. i shoot best with a heavier pull, as i find it helps my release remain more consistent. Not necessarily hunting weight bands, but in the 15-18# range.
> 
> However, I think light bands make one a better shooter overall, as it requires more finesse in the release and elevation judgement.


I'm with you on this one, I like to have some resistance to help the release and to have something to work against.


----------



## Flatband

Mj and Nathan, you are not alone in your theory about heavy pull bands being needed as a tool to shoot better. My (our) recently deceased friend Jay Schott, had one of the, if not the strongest drawing sets on his slingshot by far of any shooter i ever shot with. They were a .050" gauge cut 1 1/2"s x either 1" or 7/8" depending on his mood and get this ,the length from pouch to post tie was sometimes 6 3/4"s, or 7 inches,sometimes a little more, but never over 8"s. The pouch was a center cupped pouch and Jay shot 9/16" steel exclusively. With this rig I saw him shoot 25 consecutive shots into a 3 inch circle that looked as if it was cut out by a pair of scissors. I'm pretty big and when I drew his rig back, I was shaking like a belly dancer on speed! He was an awesome instinctive shooter and he always said you have to find your proper draw ratio-push to pull factor. I never understood it but you could never deny the results when looking at Jay.Go for it guys! Flatband


----------



## bootneck

I use squares at 3/4 butterfly and towards the end of a 2 week leave period it'll be 9 out of 10 times i can hit the bottom of a coke can or 5-6 times on a bottle top, i shoot instinctively and i find it the easyest way, when i first get back after being away a while ill be lucky to get 2-3 times out of ten on a empty beer can if i even hit it at all, i normally mold 200-300 shot and pick up as many stones as i can find and shoot them all at the target pick, them all up and do it again a several times each day.

By the end of leave all the stones are broken, and most of my lead needs re-molding, also a fair bit ends up getting lost on its way into pidgeons and squirrels.

Alot of the time at home I have two choices, watch telly or shoot my catty since i have to look after the kid and since I don't watch telly whole days dissapear shooting, and i go to bed with very sore arm, and stiff thumb.


----------



## Imperial

I can neuter a fly while its flying.





















i just had to say something ridiculous.


----------



## bootneck

Im impressed! good shooting, i can shoot an atom though, well im sure i hit a fair few ;-)


----------



## M.J

bootneck said:


> Im impressed! good shooting, i can shoot an atom though, well im sure i hit a fair few ;-)


I always aim at atoms, that way I never miss.


----------



## JeffsTackleBox

I've had the 10 out of 10 hits many times. But some days it's like 3 out of 10 and lord knows why. When you get in the grove it's hit after hit then you start picking out minor details for a hit on those. I just wish those good days would have a better effect on the bad ones.


----------



## Toddy

I voted 6, I think this is about average for me. As others have said sometimes 10, sometimes 2 it depends how long it's been since my last session.


----------



## KennyCannon

I voted 6 because thats about where I am on average right now. A month ago, I would have said 3. A month before that, I would have said 1. I'm concentrating on consistant improvement and shooting only at paper targets.


----------



## notchent

Today I recorded a practice, and missed 5 out of 51 shots (5 14 16 28 35) on a soup can, from a little less then 30'. I've been shooting for a few months - my goal by next year is to get 50 out of 50 from 20 yards. I don't know if that's possible, but I'm gonna enjoy every second of trying to get there


----------



## Hrawk

Nice shooting notchent !!

You should take a look at THIS thread


----------



## NaturalFork

notchent said:


> Today I recorded a practice, and missed 5 out of 51 shots (5 14 16 28 35) on a soup can, from a little less then 30'. I've been shooting for a few months - my goal by next year is to get 50 out of 50 from 20 yards. I don't know if that's possible, but I'm gonna enjoy every second of trying to get there


You should join the can league at www.slingshotleague.com ... you would be in contention for sure!


----------



## SlingGal

Great shooting, Notchent!

What?. There's a slingshot league? Very cool! Going to the league site now!

-Restita


----------



## Scrambler84

I hit about 4 of 10 but a good day would be 6 then after that anything goes .


----------



## Incomudro

1-3 being brutally honest.
Sure, I'm going to come_ real close_ to the target but I doubt if I'd ever surpass 5 hits out of ten on a good day.
When I first set up my target the other week - a Chinese wonton soup lid that I backed up with red electrical tape - at around 30,' I nailed it with my first three shots







, then regularly nailed it or just missed it.
I was satisfied, and figured I would start to get better, because I never really set up a true target for any length of time and practiced.

I've been thinking about my shooting the past week, and now i've gotten _worse.







_
Or at least I'm having a bad run.
A couple of fork hits too.









It seems that thinking about my form, or over thinking it - is making me shoot worse than when I just shoot more naturally.


----------



## Kipken

It usually takes me a couple shots to get on target if its an unknown distance, then I'm pretty much good to go... If I'm having a bad shooting day I reduce the size of my target and force myself to concentrate, aim for the middle of the middle...Then I can usually get back on track...


----------



## WILD BILL

Some days or sessions better than others.I am not,consistently, consistent.

All of my targets are 3" down to 1.25". I call my shots and shoot at different targets. If I miss twice, I'll move to another target.Just, how I practice.Switching things up help my focus.

My shooting, is like my pitching was in baseball as a kid. My nickname was "Wild Bill", I either hit you or struct you out.

I also change my weapons. I say that I will stick to one, but I will shoot everything that I have banded/tubed up, every session. They all shoot a bit different so it keeps me more focused on the one thing that should remain the same, my draw and anchor. I will also vary my ammo. from 5/16 steel up to 50 cal lead during a session. Of course I do have a special choice of ammo size for each slingshot.

I am also a bit more accurate with a heavier pull.

I just posted two shooting videos (my firsts) on my You Tube channel. I recorded them today. One for the "SPUR" and one for the RHODO STRAIGHT WRIST.It was a decent session.


----------



## Incomudro

I can happily report that since my previous post, I got as good as a 11 hits in a row one day, and 4 -6 hits in a row are not uncommon for me when I'm on.


----------



## LVO

When I started 5 months ago, I couldn't hit my catchbox 5 times out of ten! Have been working at 45 ft lately ( metric that's a little over a meter and short of a km) . Then I moved catchbox back to 33 ft and I'm hitting about 6 or 7 out of 10. One day I hit my beer can 11 in a row and thought i was channeling Bill Hays or something. I miss that feeling from playing basketball way back when..... that feeling of auto-pilot, when the ball has eyes and seeks out the target. 
Bottom line, I'm having a ball and all you guys on the forum have been a great help to me.... thanks!


----------



## Incomudro

LVO said:


> When I started 5 months ago, I couldn't hit my catchbox 5 times out of ten! Have been working at 45 ft lately ( metric that's a little over a meter and short of a km) . Then I moved catchbox back to 33 ft and I'm hitting about 6 or 7 out of 10. One day I hit my beer can 11 in a row and thought i was channeling Bill Hays or something. I miss that feeling from playing basketball way back when..... that feeling of auto-pilot, when the ball has eyes and seeks out the target.
> Bottom line, I'm having a ball and all you guys on the forum have been a great help to me.... thanks!


That's the feeling, isn't it?
You actually know that a particular shot is going to hit the target on release.

I remember my father saying how a basketball player for instance might say "I knew the ball was in the moment it left my hands."


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag

I usually shoot from 15 metres on a cd sized target(because cd´s make good templates draw around and have a bulls eye too)which is about 12,5 cm / 5".
last evening i managed to get all my 12 balls onto a 20by30cm / 8"by12" sheet of cardboard and ten of them inside the 
5" circle - 7 of which even all through a spot slightly beneath bulls eye that tore a big hole, so i had to count them out since there were no other impacts and all 12 balls were in the catchbox afterwards.


----------



## tomshot123

I get really excited if I hit a can once...


----------



## reppans

I'm a noob with about 1500 shots under my belt - just installed my first home made bandset. My basement range is about 25' and I started out with about 30-40% hits on 8.5x11" paper. Now, nearing 100% on paper and probably hitting a 3x3" Post-It around 30-40% on average. Every third of fourth round, however, I'm managing to shoot one of these...










Need to work on consistency.


----------



## hawk2009

I have not voted, lighting matches is the norm for me now sitting one shot on top of another on plain a4 paper is something I sometimes do as it's a little different 6 in a row is the best i have acheived,I came across this by accident when shooting at matches I hung an a4 sheet behind the target as I could not always see where the ammo was going this helped me zone in on it, and noticed most of the shots were going just around the target just missing, that's when I got to notice them going through the same hole, I really don't shoot at large targets anymore it's been quite a while since I shot at a can or a target 4inches in diameter, concentration is still needed though as it is very easy to miss no matter how big the target.


----------



## Shooter4829

will cut out a target that size and come back with how may times i hit it. i can tell you now im not a great shot but ill give it a go.


----------



## Shooter4829

7 out of 10. target was swinging from side to side tho. if it was still i might be able to get better.


----------



## Jakerock

Fish story thread.


----------



## badger5149

Yesterday was my first day at actually shooting at a target, I normaly go out and plunk 2 or 3, 1/4 balls at some startlings each morning and will pick another 2 or 3 targets around the yard I plunk at from various distances. The birds are usually at around 60 ft and I seldom hit them but usually come very close.
I filled a soup can with sand and set it up at 32 ft and amazed myself when I hit it 9 out of ten times. I called my girlfriend out to watch and the next six shots I hit it 3 times. I think I was thinking too much. I feel a lot more confident now and think I will try some quail hunting.


----------



## badger5149

I wanted to add that I have been shooting for several years off and on, Ijust don't do a lot of shots or practice at set distances.


----------



## Cjw

From 10 meters I can keep 95 percent of shots in black of 10 meter air pistol target which is 2 1/4 inches in diameter. This is on flat ground target at about chest level and good lighting. Weighting the shot to make sure all are as close to the same weight as possible.


----------



## Bill Hays

Jakerock said:


> Fish story thread.


I don't know.... I've seen Hawk do it on video often enough that I feel pretty confident he's at least as good a shot as I am with a slingshot... and I know for a fact that I can shoot at a soda can sized object and simply never miss... a 4" disc seems like it'd be easier than that


----------



## SlingDaddy

reppans said:


> I'm a noob with about 1500 shots under my belt - just installed my first home made bandset. My basement range is about 25' and I started out with about 30-40% hits on 8.5x11" paper. Now, nearing 100% on paper and probably hitting a 3x3" Post-It around 30-40% on average. Every third of fourth round, however, I'm managing to shoot one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to work on consistency.


Similar story here. I don't get as much shooting time as I'd like, but am sure if I could practice daily I'd get better in a hurry


----------



## Rayshot

I have never monitored my hit percentage but I know that my percentage is wildly inconsitent. I think it is because I get to shoot quite regularly, hence, I don't focus well all the time. But my percentage gets better when I am "put to the task" so to speak.


----------



## Pele76

slingshotvibe said:


> to be honest i thnk on a good day ill would hit a 10/10 bad day 7/10


+1 

Last time was shoting eggs around 8m... 15marbles = 12eggs

Just one TBG, when use two per side, losing accurate for small targets. Still practice.


----------



## GrayWolf

Rayshot said:


> I have never monitored my hit percentage but I know that my percentage is wildly inconsitent. I think it is because I get to shoot quite regularly, hence, I don't focus well all the time. But my percentage gets better when I am "put to the task" so to speak.


I'll vouch for this...I watched Ray shoot 25 out of 25 on a 4" bullseye at the Summer Nationals. It was my first contest and all I could think was 'what the hell did I get myself into.' :bowdown:


----------



## Pele76

I voted again... 

I cant score 10/10 anymore... tried few times and max was 9/10 minimum was 6/10 out of practice after few days without slingshot?


----------



## bigron

if i try real hard and concentrate i can almost hit the broad side of a barn :banghead:


----------



## rapidray

bigron said:


> if i try real hard and concentrate i can almost hit the broad side of a barn :banghead:


+1


----------



## Pele76

Guys this was about 10m not 100m


----------



## rapidray

Pele76 said:


> Guys this was about 10m not 100m


Well the truth is...I read a thread yesterday and they were talking about sights on SS and they showed some pictures. Went outside and went to there way of aiming and am now just about dead on! I would now say 7/8 out of 10. I was beginning to worry! Not no more!


----------



## Pele76

Well done!


----------



## Pele76

This was perfect shooting time/condition 



















45-50 x 9mm steel ball distance 7m

Day later try do same thing but TB was changed for shorter and stronger and 3/4 shots was behind circle 

For good aiming I cant use double TB


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I put 4 out of 10 but really my performance is very variable. Sometimes it feels like I can't miss...sometimes I can't hit a bloody thing. Perhaps it doesn't help that I am shooting lots of very different SS with very different bands and tubes. Perhaps also that the ammo I use ranges from 9mm lead through to large hexnuts with lead centres. I do wonder whether I might be better off sticking to one SS and standardised ammo. But then I love all my SS and get fun out of shooting them even when I miss


----------



## rapidray

ruthiexxxx said:


> I put 4 out of 10 but really my performance is very variable. Sometimes it feels like I can't miss...sometimes I can't hit a bloody thing. Perhaps it doesn't help that I am shooting lots of very different SS with very different bands and tubes. Perhaps also that the ammo I use ranges from 9mm lead through to large hexnuts with lead centres. I do wonder whether I might be better off sticking to one SS and standardised ammo. But then I love all my SS and get fun out of shooting them even when I miss


You cured yourself! Stick with one SS and ammo and you will see a big difference. Different bands = different power. Different size balls = the ammo striking higher or lower, and if you find the right one, dead on! But it seems like you are having fun!


----------



## rapidray

Pele76 said:


> This was perfect shooting time/condition  [img=[URL=https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-AWLQ4HgLTFI/UPWKUYJeh1I/AAAAAAAAFQo/OJP4LUSQGHo/s800/P1070559.jpg%5D%C2%A0%5Bimg=https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-PvEG1Idusds/UPWKbP6375I/AAAAAAAAFQw/0CB2Uwed2Ak/s800/P1070556.jpg%5D%C2%A045-50]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-AWLQ4HgLTFI/UPWKUYJeh1I/AAAAAAAAFQo/OJP4LUSQGHo/s800/P1070559.jpg] [img=https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-PvEG1Idusds/UPWKbP6375I/AAAAAAAAFQw/0CB2Uwed2Ak/s800/P1070556.jpg] 45-50[/URL] x 9mm steel ball distance 7m Day later try do same thing but TB was changed for shorter and stronger and 3/4 shots was behind circle For good aiming I cant use double TB


Well done! I like one hole groups.


----------



## Pele76

This was my best result ever!

Weather is really bad now to shoot outdoor and my "toilet-->room" shooting range is max 7m long but 6m is more comfortable so... 5,5-6m is my limit indoor shooting.

Must find some good price for steel ammo cos is faster and more accurate than glass.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

This was truly a difficult question to answers honestly. When I shoot, I rarely set up a target & shoot at it repeatedly; I have woods close to my back balcony, so often start with moving targets, & once they've all scattered (or died), I try to quick find a target (say a branch, or specific leaf or pinecone on a tree). Generally speaking, I'll hit these by the second or third shot, then move on to another one. I'm relatively confident that with a fixed target from a stationary position, 1-2 shots to "find it", then just follow in after that. If there's Barleywine around, that's another story If it helps, I have a harder time with birds taking off than if they're already in flight, & I tend to shoot high while aiming low...


----------



## Jakerock

Tentacle Toast said:


> This was truly a difficult question to answers honestly. When I shoot, I rarely set up a target & shoot at it repeatedly; I have woods close to my back balcony, so often start with moving targets, & once they've all scattered (or died), I try to quick find a target (say a branch, or specific leaf or pinecone on a tree).


What scattered, dying things are you shooting at?


----------



## skip

*Being a newbie still waiting on my launcher I got a 4in. plate an placed it 33 ft. from my eye balls. All I can determine you people or very good. Skip*


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jakerock said:


> This was truly a difficult question to answers honestly. When I shoot, I rarely set up a target & shoot at it repeatedly; I have woods close to my back balcony, so often start with moving targets, & once they've all scattered (or died), I try to quick find a target (say a branch, or specific leaf or pinecone on a tree).


What scattered, dying things are you shooting at?[/quote]

Grackles, pigeons, & squirrels. Those are generally my only living targets. Once I take one of them, the rest tend to scatter, leaving me with only stationary targets...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...& after I identify something (leaf, or pinecone, for example), I try to shoot it as quickly as possible, then move on to a similar target.


----------



## Arturito

Sometimes I am very accurate, but I don't qualify for this poll ... I hit 80% first shoot but I can do it for more than six (unless very close) that's why my system is "1 of 1" 100% or nothing and move (change position, distance), change ammo and start again "1 of 1" if I don't change my numbers gets horrid and start feeling bored ... or maybe that "target panic" ... I will never qualify for a tournament ...


----------



## Pele76

Small update 










9/10 --> 10m --> 9mm steel










40 x 9mm steel --> 10m










80 x 9mm steel --> 10m

Need some smaller steel balls and make some test with shorter and faster bands.


----------



## Arturito

@Pele76, that's very good ! you are targeting many shoots in a 5cm square consistently !!! ... only a little correction up and to the left and you are done ...


----------



## Pele76

52 x 9,5mm --. 10m

Last 2 shoots out of target because I used other frame for test.


----------



## Arturito

Nice Pele76 !!! I will have do it, don't know when??


----------



## Pele76

Thx Buddy!


----------



## JetBlack

One day I think I'm the greatest, the next I suck, hope this makes you feel better, lol


----------



## Btoon84

JetBlack said:


> One day I think I'm the greatest, the next I suck, hope this makes you feel better, lol


So so true


----------



## dgui

This is all ways in flux.


----------



## stej

Arturito said:


> Sometimes I am very accurate, but I don't qualify for this poll ... I hit 80% first shoot but I can do it for more than six (unless very close) that's why my system is "1 of 1" 100% or nothing and move (change position, distance), change ammo and start again "1 of 1" if I don't change my numbers gets horrid and start feeling bored ... or maybe that "target panic" ... I will never qualify for a tournament ...


Anything changed?


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

Im brand new to slingshots my grouping is 12 inches at 35 feet, i hit a soup can 50% the time.


----------



## Arturito

stej said:


> Arturito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I am very accurate, but I don't qualify for this poll ... I hit 80% first shoot but I can do it for more than six (unless very close) that's why my system is "1 of 1" 100% or nothing and move (change position, distance), change ammo and start again "1 of 1" if I don't change my numbers gets horrid and start feeling bored ... or maybe that "target panic" ... I will never qualify for a tournament ...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything changed?
Click to expand...

Yeah ... big changes last month since started with the PFS and turn and tweak ... well nothing spectacular but this is a piece of my training with a bottle top at 16 meters, not so bad since started yesterday with Q: "red ring" a great shooter !






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

I keep coming back to this Poll, changing my answer as my accuracy grows. Is anyone else doing this?

SMS


----------



## CK Slingshots

I call it a good day when I hit a soda can 4/10 at 15'


----------



## joseph_curwen

i had a try this this evening with my new slingshot and 3/8 steel balls
i made 10 of 10 

i am a happy guy


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I think a 4 inch target is fairly easy at 10 meters. But like must said depends on the day and if my wife is in a good mood


----------



## peppermack

I have not practiced enough to be very good I spend too much time making cattys than practicing with them.


----------



## ChapmanHands

I voted nine out of ten, I have over the last month gotten back into instinctive style shooting. My last several sessions I have been shooting the steel brim of a beer can and hitting it dang near every time. It is a magical thing when you finally get that zen moment and lose track of your in your slingshot in your conscious mind and only see exact spot you want to hit-release and watch the ammo travel to that precise target. But first fork hit and I just have to put it down for the day, if I get nervous or start losing confidence I can't shoot to save my life and will get many more fork hits lol.


----------



## ash

I might put myself to the test this afternoon, but I reckon I could do this 8/10 on average these days, even without regular practice. When this thread started I optimistically put 4/10.

Update - Tests show that "without regular practice" might have been a bit optimistic. I need to at get used to shooting the same frame/bands/pouch combination, at least.


----------



## Greavous

Im pretty much the 8 out of 10 bracket most of the time. I couldnt claim anything close to that level at 20 meters. Back when I began archery I learned to talk to myself (in a sane manner without talking back) as I went through a high speed mental check list for arrow release. I do this to a lesser degree with slingshots too.

But for every first shot of the day I think the thought "will I get to eat meat for breakfast?" before I let that first ball sail. Because as stated in the original post, once that first shot flies, the targets scatter and hunting in that spot became suddenly difficult. I picked up the slingshot because I feel it would be a handy tool should the lights go out for a while and the stores wont be open. Ive got a yard full of birds and squirrels that im saving for just such a day.

EDIT: oops, old thread. Sorry


----------



## kevmar

I can't vote yet,but would have said 4 .


----------



## Mahaney

I put 6. The first few shots for me are still a little wonky.


----------



## kevmar

I'm improving every day now.


----------



## Pluto41

I voted 1-3 but thats mainly because i'm learning to shoot bareback now for 2 months straight now. With a frame my score would be higher. Less variables.


----------



## kevmar

Any chance of permission to vote please? Thanks.


----------



## kevmar

/\ Good shooting that.


----------



## enryx518

Yeah the vote is all up to honesty


----------



## Cogar

I just saw this, but didn't know the answer so I set up a target to find out.  Vote cast.


----------



## Cjw

As long as you're accurate enough to not hit your forks or your hand you're doing good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJAaz

Cjw said:


> As long as you're accurate enough to not hit your forks or your hand you're doing good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


seriously, I would like to see this poll taken say around the end of Aug of this year. I'll bet the results would be different.


----------



## Frank T.

I tried to vote and got a message that I don't have permission to vote. Anyway, I shot at 4 different targets, 10 times each with the followng results: 1=8 hits, 2=9 hits, 3=10 hits, 4= 7 hits. This is just over 8 hits out of each ten. Maybe because I am so new to the forum, I'm not able to access all features. I am new to the forum, but I am not a newbie to shooting. Most of my shooting has been done with firearms, but the same principles apply to slingshots: controlled movement and good concentration.


----------



## J3ff

Can the 4" target be square or does it have to be circle?


----------

